# Going to the PNW for the first time, what should I expect? And board advice for said trip



## Snowcat80 (3 mo ago)

Hey guys,
Going to be flying into Spokane and gonna go from there! Any advice for where to go and boards that are better for out there? Not looking to stand in long lift lines, and I have a Burton pow wrench 52, hometown hero 56w, working stiff and showstopper 58, signal yup 57 and tail gunner 54, Marhar Sasquatch, yes hybrid dcp 53, optimistic 54 and warpig 54. What should I bring?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome. Head directly north to powder valley.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Take a trip to Canada and visit red mt


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Head north into Canada! Red Mt, Whitewater. Head east to Schweitzer and Whitefish. No lift lines in the back country.


----------



## board geo nerd (11 mo ago)

Hometown, showstopper, optimistic, and maybe the Warpig. Or bring them all! Maybe a straight pow stick too in case you get lucky with the freshies.


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

Schweitzer is where it is at in relation to Spokane. I think you could even day trip it. If not the little town Sandpoint at the bottom is super cute, affordable and easy jaunt up the mountain. I did notice their snow was a bit fluffier than the Cascade snow. I mean, I guess it is officially they are actually part of The Rockys. I just moved back to the PNW and tried some volume shifted boards in our heavy wet snow...to me, it was a no go. Much more prefer longer boards. Snow is HEAVY! Either way you go, size longer or wider for sure. 2 cents.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm going to kick myself for this, but 49 Degrees North is a small place with zero lift lines and groomers for days.

First time I went, it was a Saturday and I lapped the place. There's something to be said for a place being so empty you can go as fast as you want and take up the whole run and not worry about running into anyone. I asked the lifty if it was always like that, and he said, "Nah man, it's never this crowded."

Schweizer is about an hour further and also amazing. Bring the Optimistic for the back bowl and go through the double black tree runs if your skill level allows.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Where are you coming from? When I think the NW I think heavy snow, typically like something with camber, stiff and longer as there are a good amount of open runs. I also value edge hold as there is a decent chance of the pac NW cement forming into a block you'll need to bust through after a big snow storm/later in the day once rutted up


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Elevation212 said:


> Where are you coming from? When I think the NW I think heavy snow, typically like something with camber, stiff and longer as there are a good amount of open runs. I also value edge hold as there is a decent chance of the pac NW cement forming into a block you'll need to bust through after a big snow storm/later in the day once rutted up


Gotta say I couldn't disagree more with most of this.

PAC NW "cement" (the term you're looking for is Cascade Concrete) isn't hard that requires ton of edge, it's heavy due to high water content and tries to hold you and your board back. Edge hold is not an issue in the PNW. Edge hold is an issue in icy snow, not HEAVY snow, and by comparison to most of the country the PNW is near ice free. Even when the Concrete hardens up some, the PNW stays one of the most carvable snowpacks anywhere. Instead you need a board that will help keep you ON TOP of the Cascade Concrete so you're not slugging through it.

Also if flying in to Spokane, you're likely not going to be looking at the PNW, you're more than likely going to be looking at the Northern Rockies (I know it's Washington, it sounds crazy but there's a drastic change between these two). PNW would be heading west to Crystal/Hood/Stevens and that's not what you want, especially for avoiding lift lines. So when researching snow, resorts, and the like focus on Northern Rockies not the PNW to get more accurate results.

So on to resorts, if you can make a huge lengthy trip, Canada for sure. If money, time, and the like are at all a question Schweitzer is 100% your answer. I hate it every time I mention it on here (gonna ruin it for us all one day) but Schweitzer is probably the most underrated and best kept secret left in the US for ski resorts. It's huge, it has crazy terrain, it has a very unique feel. It's a fantastic resort.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> Gotta say I couldn't disagree more with most of this.
> 
> PAC NW "cement" (the term you're looking for is Cascade Concrete) isn't hard that requires ton of edge, it's heavy due to high water content and tries to hold you and your board back. Edge hold is not an issue in the PNW. Edge hold is an issue in icy snow, not HEAVY snow, and by comparison to most of the country the PNW is near ice free. Even when the Concrete hardens up some, the PNW stays one of the most carvable snowpacks anywhere. Instead you need a board that will help keep you ON TOP of the Cascade Concrete so you're not slugging through it.
> 
> But back to OP if you can make a huge lengthy trip Canada for sure. If money, time, and the like are at all a question Schweitzer is 100% your answer. I hate it every time I mention it on here (gonna ruin it for us all one day) but Schweitzer is probably the most underrated and best kept secret left in the US for ski resorts. It's huge, it has crazy terrain, it has a very unique feel. It's a fantastic resort.


Perhaps I have had bad experiences but I’ve found the pac nw to be wet and then freeze, more blue sheet of death then I’m used to, last time I was at whistler it was raining half way down the mountain.

i also found a stiff board critical to absorb crud. Riding in the NW was interesting for me compared to NE/Colororado due to the amount of heavy snow and how it got piled up but like I said perhaps it was bad days


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Elevation212 said:


> Perhaps I have had bad experiences but I’ve found the pac nw to be wet and then freeze, more blue sheet of death then I’m used to, last time I was at whistler it was raining half way down the mountain.
> 
> i also found a stiff board critical to absorb crud. Riding in the NW was interesting for me compared to NE/Colororado due to the amount of heavy snow and how it got piled up but like I said perhaps it was bad days


At the locals (Cypress, Seymour, Grouse), we call it fresh poo. Temps hover so close to freezing level that you never know if you're going to get snow, sleet, slush, or rain. And the fog can be impenetrable.

At Whistler it's normally a little better, especially higher up. If you go on the runs uphill of the family bowl, you'll rarely run into above-freezing conditions. But occasionally a warm front wafts in. Last year we had four (count'em, 4) atmospheric rivers roll in and wash away all the snow, midseason.

It's that damned Pacific Ocean. You never know what it's going to send our way.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes there is fluff, packed, chopped, poo and concrete... and rain. And all in 1 run of 1k of vert. There are days when it is whiteout puking on top, poo, concrete with ball bearings and sucky slush at the bottom. Btw the off-piste blue ice cascade concrete is no joke, piles of frozen poo will do you in and if you go down (fall), you are not stopping and that is no shit-oh shit pnw/baker riding. And just to note, the pnw fluff can also kill you with suffocation, tree wells and avy's. Enjoy your visit


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

Elevation212 said:


> Perhaps I have had bad experiences but I’ve found the pac nw to be wet and then freeze, more blue sheet of death then I’m used to, last time I was at whistler it was raining half way down the mountain.
> 
> i also found a stiff board critical to absorb crud. Riding in the NW was interesting for me compared to NE/Colororado due to the amount of heavy snow and how it got piled up but like I said perhaps it was bad days


That has been my observation over the years. Get big storms, then warms up a tad, melts, freezes into a slab, then dumps more snow. I think this is why I prefer length over volume shifted boards in the PNW. Its way better than east coast riding that's for damn sure. As noted in another post, tree wells and getting stuck is not only a pain in the ass but could be very dangerous.


----------



## Snowcat80 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice! Coming from MN, so like East coast ice in a way. Last years trip was to Mt. Bohemia MI. Loved the tree riding probably wanna focus on that if it’s possible


----------



## Snowcat80 (3 mo ago)

Rode the tailgunner at boho btw! Which rode great


----------



## Snowcat80 (3 mo ago)

Saw this road sign in the UP on the way back home. Me and snow bro laughed and said “Terje” at the same time. Had to take pic!


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Gotta say I couldn't disagree more with most of this.
> 
> PAC NW "cement" (the term you're looking for is Cascade Concrete) isn't hard that requires ton of edge, it's heavy due to high water content and tries to hold you and your board back. Edge hold is not an issue in the PNW. Edge hold is an issue in icy snow, not HEAVY snow, and by comparison to most of the country the PNW is near ice free. Even when the Concrete hardens up some, the PNW stays one of the most carvable snowpacks anywhere. Instead you need a board that will help keep you ON TOP of the Cascade Concrete so you're not slugging through it.
> 
> ...


Yep. Coastal snowpack is substanially different than interior snowpack. Even coastal varies. Baker has a different snow conditions from Stevens for example. 

Schwetzer is defintaly the ticket from Spokane. Great little mountain.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Baker is a workout, but they get tons of snow. I've never been disappointed there. In Canada, Whistler is probably the biggest and they have lots of terrain, but it is busy. The village is like Disney Land busy. I haven't been there in 12 years.

Big White is my local and I like it. Lots of blues, but some complain there's not enough black runs. If you're lucky you get the champagne powder, if your not lucky you get a Big WhiteOUT. Revelstoke is great, it's in the Monashees also east of the cascades and west of the rockies. In the spring we do get freeze thaw cycles that can result in icy mornings.

I still haven't ventured into the Rockies... they can be quite cold.


----------



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)

Timberline during the day and go down to Ski bowl for night ski. Day 2 hit Mt hood Meadows. Its a great trip and all 3 mountains are right next to each other. Air BnB at government camp right in the middle of them all. Thats my favorite PNW trip to make. If you want to go big, Whistler is sooo nice. My 2 cents


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

If you are flying into Spokane I wouldn't head west, you are just going get yourself into a mucky wet mess. Head north to the southern leg of the powder highway or head east.


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

Seriously, from there you def. should hit up Schweitzer Idaho.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

*The forecast for 
Tonight*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature rising to around 24 by 3am. Wind chill values between 6 and 14. South wind 9 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 21 to 27 inches possible.
*Wednesday*
Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Temperature falling to around 19 by 5pm. Wind chill values between 9 and 19. South wind 7 to 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

Where?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Baker


----------



## Chern (3 mo ago)

Snowcat80 said:


> Hey guys,
> Going to be flying into Spokane and gonna go from there! Any advice for where to go and boards that are better for out there? Not looking to stand in long lift lines, and I have a Burton pow wrench 52, hometown hero 56w, working stiff and showstopper 58, signal yup 57 and tail gunner 54, Marhar Sasquatch, yes hybrid dcp 53, optimistic 54 and warpig 54. What should I bring?


Just came across this post. Might be too late but never hurts to ask questions before giving advice.
When are you going to Spokane? Early, mid, or Late season?
Where are you from and what’s your home mountain?
What do like to ride? Trees, park, groomers, blues, blacks.
What passes do you have ? Vail? Ikon? Indy?
How far do you want to drive?
How many days are you planning for the trip?
How many places do you want to ride?

Everyone will say Red and Schweitzer and they maybe right, but getting more info will help. You can’t do them all in one trip but you will have fun regardless of where you ride.


----------

